# What am I doing wrong with my 50mm on my Nikon D7000?



## aprilski (Feb 16, 2012)

I got this lens a little over a week ago.  It's the 50mm 1.4D.  That's not the new 50mm 1.4.  I was so excited to get it but I'm feeling very frustrated now.  I can use it on the Auto settings fine (yawn).  But not fabulous shots really.  Haven't noticed that it's THAT much better in low light or gives me less blur off the tripod (which is what I like to do since I primarily chase children).  But when I put it on A (aperture priority) and keep it open wide like 1.4-2.. I cannot seem to make enough adjustments to make the exposure even CLOSE to decent.  They're usually very blown out and a purple tint.  What am I doing?  I feel so stupid.  Back in my college days I could shot manually and even with some of my other lenses it seems easier to get a good exposure.  Please help me... Ever since going from the D40x to the D7000 I feel like I need a degree just to understand this thing.  I'd upload picture examples but every time I try, the pictures won't upload.  Ugh, technical troubles everywhere!







[/URL] DSC_4754 by ladyamare, on Flickr[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL] DSC_5101 by ladyamare, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## memento (Feb 16, 2012)

It would be easier to help diagnose if you posted a sample...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2012)

Chances are your camera can't get a high enough shutter speed to produce a decent exposure.  What ISO are you using?  Ensure that's down fairly low (ie 200).  If you post a couple of example images, we can probably tell you for sure.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 16, 2012)

aprilski said:
			
		

> I got this lens a little over a week ago.  It's the 50mm 1.4D.  That's not the new 50mm 1.4.  I was so excited to get it but I'm feeling very frustrated now.  I can use it on the Auto settings fine (yawn).  But not fabulous shots really.  Haven't noticed that it's THAT much better in low light or gives me less blur off the tripod (which is what I like to do since I primarily chase children).  But when I put it on A (aperture priority) and keep it open wide like 1.4-2.. I cannot seem to make enough adjustments to make the exposure even CLOSE to decent.  They're usually very blown out and a purple tint.  What am I doing?  I feel so stupid.  Back in my college days I could shot manually and even with some of my other lenses it seems easier to get a good exposure.  Please help me... Ever since going from the D40x to the D7000 I feel like I need a degree just to understand this thing.  I'd upload picture examples but every time I try, the pictures won't upload.  Ugh, technical troubles everywhere!



You can't upload directly to the thread. Upload some to flickr. 

Then go to share (on Flickr) choose "grab the code" (or something similar). Make sure you choose the BBCode. Copy it and paste it here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2012)

How to post photos to TPF


----------



## aprilski (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh thank you! I'll try uploading to Flickr first.


----------



## aprilski (Feb 16, 2012)

I uploaded to Flickr and attached a link to the first picture in the stream.  I haven't used flickr that much honestly so I hope that works.  I am feeling very silly now.  But this is just a hobby and I am addicted to getting great images (I'm an art teacher and mom of 3, what can I say?).  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## MTVision (Feb 16, 2012)

DSC_5118 by ladyamare, on Flickr

People don't like the click links. So I posted one for you. 

The focusing issue on this image isn't due to the autofocus. It's due to shooting wide open and having a super shallow DOF. It almost impossible to get 2 people in sharp focus at that aperture unless you are 15 ft away. 

With a 50mm lens at 1.8 - standing about 7 feet away you are going to have less then 6" of depth of field (in front of and behind focal point). Which isn't very much. Stop down the lens to say f/5.6 - your focus will improve and your image will be a lot sharper. 

Can't really help with the exposure....


----------



## MTVision (Feb 16, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75149073@N00/6889628305/
> DSC_5118 by ladyamare, on Flickr
> 
> People don't like the click links. So I posted one for you.
> ...



Also the shutter speed was 1/1250 ISO 800 and f/1.8. You probably don't need that high of a shutter speed for this type of portrait so you could've lowered your ISO and/or chosen a smaller aperture 

 It says your white balance was manual. What did you set your white balance too??


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2012)

common noob mistake is to try to shoot everything wide open (1.8 iin this case) and you are having the same problems they all have. We see it all the time! My advice.. don't go below F4 until you have enough experience and knowledge to control your exposures properly. 

I checked out your Flickr... and you commented on the one decent shot that I saw.. that it was boring and you wanted more depth of field. I assume you meant that you wanted an out of focus (bokeh) background... which would require a shallower depth of field. Not that it would have helped with that brick wall so close to the subject.

please google Depth of field, exposure triangle, and maybe visit Strobist... do some reading. 

The shot where the subject is fried by flash.. that is because you had the aperture wide open also.  Shutter speed controls Ambient light exposures... Aperture controls Flash Exposure. That or you could have lowered the power on your flash...


----------



## jriepe (Feb 16, 2012)

The white balance is definitely off.  It needs to be warmed up.

Jerry


----------



## chuasam (Feb 17, 2012)

You're shooting people with purple skin.


----------



## MrSleepin (Feb 17, 2012)

white balance is way off...

and keep in mind, the bigger the aperture, the thinner the depth of field becomes.

with 1.4F your DOF is only about an Inch "thick"....if that!


----------



## zamanakhan (Feb 17, 2012)

When you are shooting in A mode, everything but the shutter speed becomes automatic, so you must select WHITE BALANCE MANUALLY!!!! Set your white balance to Automatic, or for the proper setting. The other thing is, don't shoot that 1.4 wide open when you have 2 people in the portrait, the depth of field is so shallow that you will only get one person in focus. For that picture i would of gone 2.8-4, you will also find that at 2.8 its going to be super sharp. 

So just like others have said, 
1. White balance, learn to use this or just set the white balance to A forget about it, i shoot in raw and do just this and then change the white balance in light room.
2. Learn to use the proper aperture for the occasion, 1.8 and 1.4 have their uses but i find myself rarely shooting at those apertures UNLESS i have a wider lens and darker location.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah step the aperture down some and you should be able to get both people in focus. The white balance is way off but you could probably render this bw.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep. Looks like all your issues come down to technical photography issues the photographer has to control.

Here are some great short tutorials. You will need to know most of the information in them to consistantly make technically good photographs. Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## aprilski (Feb 18, 2012)

You guys have been so helpful!  I don't know why I never posted here before but I definitely will look at those resources.  I am such a hands on learner though, it's been hard to teach myself.  I have read 3 digital photo books, read the entire D7000 manual and another book written for that camera body.  I've read everything I can get my hands on and even watched you tube videos.  Even after all that, my film courses back in my college days have taught me more than all those things because it was hands on.  I would LOVE to have time/money to take more classes.  You people are the next best thing though!

I understand it was shallow I guess I assumed I was far enough.  The whole reason I got the lens was for bokeh in my portraits.  I wanted beautifully sharp eyes while the ears and hair started to blur.. and a bokeh background, that would make my heart pitter patter!  I just have a hard time shooting on manual with this monster.  I adjust ISO thinking I' m adjusting white balance, then I adjust the focus mode thinking adjusting the exposure mode.... so confusing!  I will try stepping it down.. will I still get bokeh?  Is there a point in using a 50mm if I'm using a small aperture like the one on my lens?  I keep reading this is great in low light but I haven't noticed it as much yet.  I guess I need to get used to using that tripod/monopod.  

Enough questions for now.  I'm sure I've worn all you out!

BTW, I cannot figure out how to post a pic even from flickr.  I'm assuming I grabbed the wrong link.  Thanks for posting it for me!


----------



## MTVision (Feb 18, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> You can't upload directly to the thread. Upload some to flickr.
> 
> Then go to share (on Flickr) choose "grab the code" (or something similar). Make sure you choose the BBCode. Copy it and paste it here.



^^^ super easy way to post from Flickr.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 18, 2012)

The controls issue? Practice.. the more practice you do, the better! I have a D7000... they aren't that hard to learn!  

Most lenses arent sharp wide open any way... two stops away from wide open is good start.  Check this out :  Online Depth of Field Calculator

Make sure if you set a white balance.. that you know what you are doing.. and do it correctly. 

Posting shots... read this again...  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## MTVision (Feb 18, 2012)

aprilski said:
			
		

> You guys have been so helpful!  I don't know why I never posted here before but I definitely will look at those resources.  I am such a hands on learner though, it's been hard to teach myself.  I have read 3 digital photo books, read the entire D7000 manual and another book written for that camera body.  I've read everything I can get my hands on and even watched you tube videos.  Even after all that, my film courses back in my college days have taught me more than all those things because it was hands on.  I would LOVE to have time/money to take more classes.  You people are the next best thing though!
> 
> I understand it was shallow I guess I assumed I was far enough.  The whole reason I got the lens was for bokeh in my portraits.  I wanted beautifully sharp eyes while the ears and hair started to blur.. and a bokeh background, that would make my heart pitter patter!  I just have a hard time shooting on manual with this monster.  I adjust ISO thinking I' m adjusting white balance, then I adjust the focus mode thinking adjusting the exposure mode.... so confusing!  I will try stepping it down.. will I still get bokeh?  Is there a point in using a 50mm if I'm using a small aperture like the one on my lens?  I keep reading this is great in low light but I haven't noticed it as much yet.  I guess I need to get used to using that tripod/monopod.
> 
> ...



It's not bokeh - it's depth of field. You can still get a blurred out background by using a smaller aperture. Plus by stopping down your subjects will be in focus (more important then a blurred background) and sharper. 

 Try looking up depth of field and a depth of field (DOF) calculator. It will probably be helpful in understanding it. Aperture isn't the only thing that affects depth of field.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 18, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Try looking up depth of field and a depth of field (DOF) calculator. It will probably be helpful in understanding it. Aperture isn't the only thing that affects depth of field.



Like the one I posted?   :greenpbl:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 18, 2012)

For posting from Flickr.. maybe this will help! Made it just for you..


----------



## aprilski (Feb 19, 2012)

I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with the link.  I hadn't noticed anywhere mentioning the box that is automatically checked that says -   Retrieve remote file and reference locally - As soon as I unchecked it, It posted to the forum.  Triumph!  Okay, I assumed the out of focus effect from shallow depth of field WAS bokeh.  I'm going to have to figure out the difference here so I can use the terms correctly.  Thank you!


----------



## aprilski (Feb 19, 2012)

Loving this calculator!  Found some apps too.  .  Handy reference.  Thank you again!


----------



## MTVision (Feb 19, 2012)

aprilski said:
			
		

> I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with the link.  I hadn't noticed anywhere mentioning the box that is automatically checked that says -   Retrieve remote file and reference locally - As soon as I unchecked it, It posted to the forum.  Triumph!  Okay, I assumed the out of focus effect from shallow depth of field WAS bokeh.  I'm going to have to figure out the difference here so I can use the terms correctly.  Thank you!



Where did you post a photo?


----------



## MTVision (Feb 19, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Where did you post a photo?



Nevermind - a different thread right??


----------



## aprilski (Feb 19, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Nevermind - a different thread right??



In the original post. Do they not show up?


----------



## MTVision (Feb 19, 2012)

aprilski said:
			
		

> In the original post. Do they not show up?



I don't see them. It could just be my phone acting up. But...I dunno. 

Are you pasting the link into the reply box or somewhere else?

Honestly, the easiest thing to do is what I mentioned earlier. Cgipson posted a photo to show you what we were talking about. Then you just paste it where you type your reply....and the picture will show up!


----------



## MTVision (Feb 19, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I don't see them. It could just be my phone acting up. But...I dunno.
> 
> Are you pasting the link into the reply box or somewhere else?
> 
> Honestly, the easiest thing to do is what I mentioned earlier. Cgipson posted a photo to show you what we were talking about. Then you just paste it where you type your reply....and the picture will show up!



Here's another picture on where to find the code......


----------



## vtf (Feb 19, 2012)

I've found the simplist way to post from Flicker is to go to actions drop down, view sizes, select size you want to post, right click copy on image then paste in your text box on the forum. (don't worry about codes or what they mean) Easy Peasy.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 19, 2012)

aprilski said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They show up just fine.

As for one of your earlier questions- "  But when I put it on A (aperture priority) and keep it open wide like  1.4-2.. I cannot seem to make enough adjustments to make the exposure  even CLOSE to decent.  They're usually very blown out"

When you shoot with such a wide aperture in the brighter part of the day, even with your lowest ISO setting, and your fastest shutter speed, you may still be letting in too much light and thus causing your shots to be overexposed. When you toast the exposure like that, your camera is trying to judge the scene and apply a white balance, but has trouble because the scene is all jacked up.
Here is a diagram that shows the relation between the f/number and the size of the aperture.
How to fix this? Well an Neutral Density filter is a good place to start if you must shoot at f/1.4, or you could just stop down/ wait for better light.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 19, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> When you are shooting in A mode, everything but the shutter speed becomes automatic, so you must select WHITE BALANCE MANUALLY!!!! Set your white balance to Automatic, or for the proper setting. The other thing is, don't shoot that 1.4 wide open when you have 2 people in the portrait, the depth of field is so shallow that you will only get one person in focus. For that picture i would of gone 2.8-4, you will also find that at 2.8 its going to be super sharp.


Um, that's not correct.  When shooting in "A" (Aperture Priority) mode the shutter speed is the ONLY thing that is adjusted automatically.  Aperture is set manually (hence the name Aperture Priority).  Nikon cameras won't change the ISO in Aperture or Shutter priority UNLESS Auto ISO is enabled (I don't know about Canon but the OP stated she was using a Nikon).  And, if white balance is set to automatic it will not change that setting.


----------



## antawnmason (Feb 20, 2012)

That was a good take indeed.


----------



## MrSleepin (Feb 20, 2012)

i have been using auto wb with my d7000, and so far it has been very accurate!


----------



## aprilski (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to shoot off auto so bad!! I want the control, but it's like wanting to drive a bulldozer after only reading the manual. Even experimenting hasn't gotten me there yet. But I'm trying!


----------



## jessicabiel (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a D200 and a D7000.  The D200 triggers the SB600 in Commander  Mode without any issues.  The D7000 on the other hand will not trigger  the SB600 with absolutely identical settings in Commander Mode to the  D200's.  Am I missing some secret/hidden setting?  All channels/groups  are identical.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 21, 2012)

Bring it back to the store where you bought it and see if any one there can help you sort out the flash control


----------



## MrSleepin (Feb 22, 2012)

aprilski said:


> I want to shoot off auto so bad!! I want the control, but it's like wanting to drive a bulldozer after only reading the manual. Even experimenting hasn't gotten me there yet. But I'm trying!



if the auto wb gets it right, might as well use it.

my d80 was awful with the auto wb accuracy... so i got very good at choosing/setting the right wb, but with the d7000, it is usually dead on.


----------



## photo_joe (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah continued practice will definitely help.  You will get used to what does what and how to quickly change settings.  I know when I went from the D60 to the D7000 it was an adjustment for sure.  I would also suggest shooting in RAW so when you get weird things happening or you forget to change a setting you can go back and do it in post processing.  RAW will also allow you to tweak a lot more then if shooting in JPEG.  If you had shoot the purple people in RAW a quick adjustment to the WB would have been able to fix the problem.  

With the 50mm for outdoor shooting I find it hard to drop the aperture down to 1.8 or in your case 1.4.  Like everyone else said bump it up some unless you are shooting a single subject that you want to focus on.


----------



## Annamas (Mar 2, 2012)

Disregard.  Jumped the gun a little bit


----------



## jake337 (Mar 2, 2012)

aprilski said:


> I want to shoot off auto so bad!! I want the control, but it's like wanting to drive a bulldozer after only reading the manual. Even experimenting hasn't gotten me there yet. But I'm trying!



How are you metering?  Spot, matrix, center weighted?


----------

